# COUAD150 EVERY WEEK



## zaki_13 (Jul 30, 2020)

Who's tried the platform COUAD to market coupons to delivery reps. A friend says he earns 150 every week


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

zaki_13 said:


> Who's tried the platform COUAD to market coupons to delivery reps. A friend says he earns 150 every week


Is this platform available in Australia?


----------



## zaki_13 (Jul 30, 2020)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Is this platform available in Australia?


yes


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

zaki_13 said:


> yes


Please explain more.


----------



## zaki_13 (Jul 30, 2020)

check the website couad.com


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

zaki_13 said:


> check the website couad.com


It's as delphic as you:


----------



## Elatte (Jul 6, 2017)

No explanation or anything. Just provide your personal details and off you go.


----------

